# making noodles and dehydrating them



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

i would like to make noodles , and dehydrate them for later use, anyone have ideas on this? or point me in the right direction... please also do you use a pasta maker?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I have 3 of these. Why? I don't know, good price, I guess.


http://fantes.com/marcato.html


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

thank you sally just what i needed....:happy:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I started dehydrating noodles a year or so ago.
The old way was make them, roll and cut them, then lay them out on flour sack towels covered with more flour sack towels over night.
So one day I had the idea to use my dehydrator. It only takes a few hours to completely dry a batch, then I seal them in plastic bags and throw them in the freezer until ready to use them.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

I usually make noodles as I need them, however, if I make a batch and don't need all of them I dry the unused on a towel and toss them in the cupboard to use later. I used to roll and cut by hand but bought a pasta maker, It works really well. I don't do noodles in the summer, no time, but in the winter I make our own noodles and spaghetti.


----------



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

How long do the noodles keep after you dehydrate them? I just got my first pasta maker


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't know, mine have always been used within a few weeks?


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

One winter, when I was younger and more ambitious, I made many batches of noodles, put them through the pasta machine and dried them on sheets. I had several 5 gallon buckets full that I stored for at least 6 months. I know they lasted into summer. It was fun! :dance:

It is extremely important that the noodles are thoroughly dry before storing. 

Where did all that energy go?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh how exciting it is for me to read this..I need to learn this because I invested a lot of money in buying the pasta set of rollers that are attachments to my Kitchen Aid mixer many years ago..in hopes of making fresh pasta whenever I needed it.... however, I'm to lazy to make it everytime cause lets face it it makes a huge mess and its just easier to use the store bought boxed pasta..

I have the perfect recipe for the dough--just need to learn to dehydrate and store..

plus I own a dehydrator.

does it taste just like if you were to make it fresh? Its so much work that I wanted to know if it tasted just as good as the freshly made..

thanks for any advice.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

We didn't notice a difference from fresh noodles to the dried noodles, but I changed my recipe somewhat. Instead of just using egg yolks, I used the whole egg. The first time I made a big batch of noodles, I used just egg yolks. I never did get all the egg whites used that I put in the freezer. 

Someone said my noodles were more healthy because they were low cholesterol. I wasn't worried about cholesterol, I just didn't want the egg whites taking up space in the freezer.

I know, I know, you can make angel food cakes with them. My husband doesn't like angel food cake and they are time consuming to make and I don't like scrubbing up the 2 part cake pan that is needed to bake them. :yuck:

I suggest you take the time to make 1 or 2 recipes of noodles. Eat some fresh, store some at least a month, see what you think. Remember though, DRY THOROUGHLY! before storing or you will have moldy noodles.:sob:


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

In the past I took an authenic Italian cooking course...learned why Italian cooks spend so much time in the kitchen. The instructor set up clothes drying racks and we filled them up with pasta! It was fun and the dough dried much quicker than I imagined. At the end of the 3-day course, we all left with bags of pasta and jars of sauce. By the way, the thick, red sauce started with lots and lots of fresh tomatoes, bones with meat attached, and all fresh herbs. It simmered just about forever. Delicious, but I make a crock pot variety that rivels the flavor.


----------

